# Newly Planted Thuja Standishii X Plicata, What kind of soaker setup?



## Johnds (May 13, 2019)

Hey guys,

I planted about 30 Thuja Standishii X Plicata in a row spaced 8' apart. They were in pots about 12" tall and the root ball is about 6" in diameter. After planting, I put about a 12" diameter of mulch around each one. Now I am planning on installing some sort of soaker hose and thinking to go with the poly landscape pipe that I guess I can get from an irrigation supply house. I have some questions, hopefully someone can help:

1) I was thinking that since the root balls are so small, the poly wouldn't be flexible enough to bend close enough to make a circle around each plant, so what I was thinking of doing is running two separate straight runs on each side of the plants. If I did it this way, I would cut about 2' of soaker pipe behind each plant, and 2' of soaker pipe in front of it. In between each plant, I would have two 8' pieces of blank pipe connecting the two 2' pieces and then as I get to the next plant, do the same thing with 2' of soaker pipe behind and 2' of soaker pipe in front, then the two 8' blanks, and so on. The reason why I intend to put blank pipe in between, is because I have grass in between each plant and did not want to unnecessarily soak those areas. This is all I can think of, what do you think?

2) Assuming the above is a good idea:
a) what kind of soaker hose?
b) what size pipe?
c) what size emitter spacing?

3) Do I need to decrease pressure? Right now I have 60psi - 100psi.
4) How long and how often should I water these?

Thank you for the help. Any other suggestions, please let me know as I'd like these to grow successfully.


----------

